# Tube Steak Food Porn



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I had some of those jumbo hot dogs from Gordon Food Service. You know them, the ones that are 4 ounces each. Those are some big wieners. Thawed them out, cut a slit in them and packed in cheddar cheese. Then wrap in bacon and put them in a cast iron skillet to be roasted in a 400 degree oven. Took about 30 minutes to get to this point. Then I put them on top of green bean casserole and let them cook several more minutes.


----------

